# Oh dear!



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

After driving to Skye and back via the Glasson and Falkirk meets I've just broken down 10 minutes after heading home alone! Such is life... Can't get into gear so looks like I'll be going home on a recovery truck. Anyone near Kirby Lonsdale?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh dear Carol!

I presume you are on the A65, did you manage to get off of the road?


----------



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Oh dear Carol!
> 
> I presume you are on the A65, did you manage to get off of the road?



No, on the road just at the junction leading to Devil's Bridge. An hour and a half expected wait for recovery. Can it be other than the gearbox? It goes into gear when engine off but not when on.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2016)

I found this as a suggestion Carol;

Hi, I had the same problem on my 2002 Relay 2.800 hdi. Rain off screen runs into internal gutter under bonnet exit downspout is directly above gearbox. I extended this pipe through engine bay to 200 mm from ground then sprayed nearly full can of wd40 onto gear selectors not that easy to see but if you follow gear change cables from where they exit van floor you can spray blind spraying above allows wd40 to drip onto gear selectors. Mine now works fine; I did this after I was quoted 650 pounds to change selectors etc wd40 little bit cheaper good luck. PS After spraying wd40 waggle gear lever in all gears leave overnight then repeat


----------



## seadogjon (Nov 5, 2016)

carol said:


> No, on the road just at the junction leading to Devil's Bridge. An hour and a half expected wait for recovery. Can it be other than the gearbox? It goes into gear when engine off but not when on.



Have u tried putting into first gear ,foot on clutch then start engine ,may be able to get off the main road ,may be the clutch.good luck,,jon


----------



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I found this as a suggestion Carol;
> 
> Hi, I had the same problem on my 2002 Relay 2.800 hdi. Rain off screen runs into internal gutter under bonnet exit downspout is directly above gearbox. I extended this pipe through engine bay to 200 mm from ground then sprayed nearly full can of wd40 onto gear selectors not that easy to see but if you follow gear change cables from where they exit van floor you can spray blind spraying above allows wd40 to drip onto gear selectors. Mine now works fine; I did this after I was quoted 650 pounds to change selectors etc wd40 little bit cheaper good luck. PS After spraying wd40 waggle gear lever in all gears leave overnight then repeat



Thanks Rob. I'll show it to whoever I get to look at it. It means very little to me I'm afraid!


----------



## runnach (Nov 5, 2016)

If it is not going into gear engine running but is when engine off, clutch related I would hazard a guess thrust release bearing.

you can get going but if recovery on their way better off waiting

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 5, 2016)

carol said:


> No, on the road just at the junction leading to Devil's Bridge. An hour and a half expected wait for recovery. Can it be other than the gearbox? It goes into gear when engine off but not when on.




if you are in a fast moving dangerous place Carol -  ring 101 and tell the police where you are  -  if they consider it a high risk spot and have a vehicle they will come and cone you off to prevent anyone rear ending you until your recovery vehicle arrives.   Police would rather prevent an accident than clear up the wreckage. 

if you have full water tanks they may ask you to empty the tanks, as that higher level liquid weight gives the lowloader a larger degree of instability. 

good luck


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2016)

carol said:


> Thanks Rob. I'll show it to whoever I get to look at it. It means very little to me I'm afraid!



Yeah it might work and at least a recovery man will be able to get you going.

So to speak.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 5, 2016)

Do wait behind your vehicle and not in front of it -  then you cant be at risk from a collision....


----------



## runnach (Nov 5, 2016)

If you need to get out the way, put in 1st turn the key and keep it held, van will lurch forward, might even start !!!..get engine revs right drive with no clutch but not recommended, but certainly a way of getting the van on to a verge or little slip road 

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 5, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I found this as a suggestion Carol;
> 
> Hi, I had the same problem on my 2002 Relay 2.800 hdi. Rain off screen runs into internal gutter under bonnet exit downspout is directly above gearbox. I extended this pipe through engine bay to 200 mm from ground then sprayed nearly full can of wd40 onto gear selectors not that easy to see but if you follow gear change cables from where they exit van floor you can spray blind spraying above allows wd40 to drip onto gear selectors. Mine now works fine; I did this after I was quoted 650 pounds to change selectors etc wd40 little bit cheaper good luck. PS After spraying wd40 waggle gear lever in all gears leave overnight then repeat



All well and good, but WD40 is not a lubricant. It will work for a short while. To try this you should use a Teflon based lubricant spray.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 5, 2016)

Hope you get it sorted easily ... but it sounds like the clutch has failed to me ...


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 5, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Hope you get it sorted easily ... but it sounds like the clutch has failed to me ...



i thought my clutch had gone in the Lake District  -  it was the slave cylinder


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 5, 2016)

We used to collect many vehicles with 'clutch problem' like yours. We would put the vehicle in gear, start up the engine and drive back to the garage without using the clutch. takes some practice but not dificult. Sounds like a slave cylinder or clutch cable job to me.


----------



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

AA been. It's the clutch. He put some cardboard in somewhere saying should get me home. No chance, it didn't work! Now waiting for recovery which could be up to 3 hours! "Even for a single female?" I asked. They're going to try to hurry it up. What an end to a fab trip!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 5, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> We used to collect many vehicles with 'clutch problem' like yours. We would put the vehicle in gear, start up the engine and drive back to the garage without using the clutch. takes some practice but not dificult. Sounds like a slave cylinder or clutch cable job to me.



Basically it's the same principal as driving an old crash (non-syncromesh) gearbox, it's all just a matter of timing ... my brother taught me how to do it when I was in my late teens and I regularly drive that way simply for practice ... there has been a few times it has got me home when clutch failed and I've also been called out to friends and/or family cars as they know I can do it ... it's simply a matter of getting engine speed and road speed fairly close to matching and it'll slide into gear no problem.  Moving off from standstill is the hardest bit, and as said earlier simply put it in 1st (in a low geared vehicle like ours even 2nd will do it, and is usually smoother) then carry on from there.

Sorry I'm not closer or I'd pop over and help out.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Carol ... if you want a phone number with someone to talk to for company while you are alone I'll happily PM mine ... don't worry, I'm harmless.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 5, 2016)

Talking of gearboxes ... any Trafic, Primstar, Vivaro type vehicle owners, make, or get, yerself one of these and keep it in your glove box

FOR Primastar RENAULT TRAFIC VIVARO GEAR CABLE/CHANGE REPAIR CLIP/CLAMP KIT


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 5, 2016)

hope AA has got you into a safe place,  surprised they havent tried all these suggestions to get you to a warm and safe place is recovery truck is going to take so long.

good luck carol, be positive, it could have been worse.....stay warm and safe


----------



## Wully (Nov 5, 2016)

ive been watching this wae ma fingers crossed for you. Hope you get home safe remember vans are easily fixed just you stay safe and don't give us the wee woman on her own thing your tougher than most big guys on here keep us informed I wish I was nearer ide bring you somthing to eat and a hot drink best of luck Wully


----------



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

Just spoken to my garage to make sure I can leave there. He's talking £1000+ as he says they'll need to do gearbox too probably as I've had issues with gettin into gear. I do trust him. Better start crowdfunding!


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 5, 2016)

carol said:


> Just spoken to my garage to make sure I can leave there. He's talking £1000+ as he says they'll need to do gearbox too probably as I've had issues with gettin into gear. I do trust him. Better start crowdfunding!



Ouch


----------



## runnach (Nov 5, 2016)

carol said:


> Just spoken to my garage to make sure I can leave there. He's talking £1000+ as he says they'll need to do gearbox too probably as I've had issues with gettin into gear. I do trust him. Better start crowdfunding!


 sadly I don't think he is out on his prices by too much...be a me or ML gearbox on a relay. might be cheaper for a recon box plus the new clutch might save a few quid. save on labour 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Nov 5, 2016)

I would be surprised Carol if your garage can repair the gearbox, it is quite a specialist job with precise measuring equipment etc, Odds are he will remove and send to a gearbox specialist.  So really its a case of what they charge or price of a recon box. either wont be cheap.

Is it difficult in just one gear or all of them ? 

Also if the clutch has gone, which I suspected it may well be that was the reason for difficulty selecting gear.? That said the gearboxes are not the best in the world 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Nov 5, 2016)

poi admin said:


> all well and good, but wd40 is not a lubricant. It will work for a short while. To try this you should use a teflon based lubricant spray.


gt85


----------



## The laird (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear this carol ,hope you get home safely
Regards Gordon


----------



## moonshadow (Nov 5, 2016)

Just read this Carol, hope you are sorted now. x


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 5, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you ,Carol.
Another adventure! You'll be able to add to your list and brag about it.
Bu99 er the van.. Make sure you are safe.


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 5, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Fingers crossed for you ,Carol.
> Another adventure! You'll be able to add to your list and brag about it.
> Bu99 er the van.. Make sure you are safe.



I second that. Hope you are ok and get home in time for your hot chocolate and a brandy


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 5, 2016)

Hope your on your way home, it's a cold night. Keep safe.


----------



## n brown (Nov 5, 2016)

Good luck mate,just saw this, bloody hard luck eh ? hope your garage guy's straight as problems getting into gear are often due to a wonky clutch . anyway hope you're on your way by now !


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 5, 2016)

anyone got any news of carol. has recovery vehicle rescued her.   anyone had a phone call.    she hasnt posted for a long while, its a cold dark night out there......


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 5, 2016)

Transmission specialist : Thameside Transmissions. Droylsden. Manchester.
Replaced our clutch for £660 inc vat, when it played up in the jammed traffic on the M6, after the first Glasson meet.
They let us camp in the van until they had the big lifter free. I said I'd recommend them.
Might be worth googling. That's all they do, no fancy showrooms.
Good luck.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 5, 2016)

Hope you got home safe and sound Carol and didn't have to wait too long.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Nov 5, 2016)

Hopefully a speedy recovery and you are now home safe n sound


----------



## Robmac (Nov 5, 2016)

Just spoke to Carol, she got home about half an hour ago.

She's still cheerful considering. Bless her!


----------



## Wully (Nov 5, 2016)

Best news all day glad you're home safe. Put you're feet up and have a Coz it's sounds like you deserve it


----------



## stonedaddy (Nov 5, 2016)

*Typical woman*

Yup she home and dry van at her local garage. I only found out at 7pm tonight. I had been travelling with her up to the Kirby Longsdale junction. I carried on down the M6 and she broke down a few minutes later. Like everyone else I agree it sounds like a clutch problem but it went down in a moment. No slipping or any noises just could not get gears when engine running. I think the gearbox is just a check up to make sure everything is OK while it is out. Her garage will have to send it away to be checked out elsewhere. It may have to have all the jobs done elsewhere due to it being a bit on the tall side to get on the ramps.
.... Tom ....


----------



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

*Thanks everyone*

Am home now. Got rescued about 6ish and dropped van outside my garage. Hated leaving it there on bonfire night of all nights! For everyone's information I used ADAC who, as everyone said, do use AA in the U.K. It was going to be a 3 hour wait for recovery so AA got another firm in. Well worth my ADAC membership. Again, ahem ....


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Nov 5, 2016)

That's good news.


----------



## oppy (Nov 5, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Transmission specialist : Thameside Transmissions. Droylsden. Manchester.
> Replaced our clutch for £660 inc vat, when it played up in the jammed traffic on the M6, after the first Glasson meet.
> They let us camp in the van until they had the big lifter free. I said I'd recommend them.
> Might be worth googling. That's all they do, no fancy showrooms.
> Good luck.



They did my 5th gear on the Ducato after our aborted Iberian trip earlier this year, £490 ( cash in hand I hasten to add). It was a complete bolt on recon unit and, touch wood, it has been terrific, I suspect that the later higher ratio unit was installed.
Sue and I too recommend them


----------



## 271 (Nov 5, 2016)

If it is going into gear with the engine off it is not the gearbox at fault it is something preventing the clutch releasing. If your gear change has deteriorated  it will be because the clutch was not releasing properly and dragging prior to total failure.
You do not need a new clutch either, that will not be the part that has failed, however if the thrust bearing has failed the gearbox has to be removed to fix the fault and it is often considered wise to replace the clutch at the same time, as there is a lot of work to remove a gearbox.
I don't know if your van has a cable operated clutch or hydraulic clutch, but this is the area that is most likely to have failed and repair should be massively cheaper than the quotes you have been given.


----------



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks 271. Unfortunately, I'm at the mercy of my garage as I'm not mechanically minded. I wish I was! I do think that in all these cases it needs a hands on to properly diagnose. I'll keep everyone informed of the outcome.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 5, 2016)

carol said:


> Thanks 271. Unfortunately, I'm at the mercy of my garage as I'm not mechanically minded. I wish I was! I do think that in all these cases it needs a hands on to properly diagnose. I'll keep everyone informed of the outcome.



Hi carol just read this thread and I'm pleased that you're home safe and sound!!


----------



## carol (Nov 5, 2016)

jeanette said:


> Hi carol just read this thread and I'm pleased that you're home safe and sound!!



Thank you Jeanette. It's a case of remembering no one died and keeping it in perspective xx


----------



## Dogeared (Nov 6, 2016)

Also just read the thread.  Sounds a challenging trip back.  Glad your home safe


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 6, 2016)

271 said:


> If it is going into gear with the engine off it is not the gearbox at fault it is something preventing the clutch releasing. If your gear change has deteriorated  it will be because the clutch was not releasing properly and dragging prior to total failure.
> You do not need a new clutch either, that will not be the part that has failed, however if the thrust bearing has failed the gearbox has to be removed to fix the fault and it is often considered wise to replace the clutch at the same time, as there is a lot of work to remove a gearbox.
> I don't know if your van has a cable operated clutch or hydraulic clutch, but this is the area that is most likely to have failed and repair should be massively cheaper than the quotes you have been given.



Agreed with this. Hope you're sorted soon Carol x


----------



## bmc (Nov 6, 2016)

Just read this thread.  Glad your home safe and sound. x


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Nov 6, 2016)

carol said:


> Am home now. Got rescued about 6ish and dropped van outside my garage. Hated leaving it there on bonfire night of all nights! For everyone's information I used ADAC who, as everyone said, do use AA in the U.K. It was going to be a 3 hour wait for recovery so AA got another firm in. Well worth my ADAC membership. Again, ahem ....



so pleased to hear your home safely, it s awful when you break down and your alone.
im sure if there was a member close they would have offered to assist ,i no I would to any members that were broken down near me.
Perhaps this is something Admin might consider a list of contact s in each area who is willing to assist fellow members if they break down, you can put my name down for one in Herefordshire.

tranivanman


----------



## Caz (Nov 6, 2016)

Good to hear you got home safe Carol, we were a bit worried about you.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 6, 2016)

Sounds like clutch to me ,if it drove qt before but tricky to select then if cable or flued look there ,then box of and change all 3 components plate diaphram and brg.this prob is caused by age,mis ajustment at services or driving with foot on pedal or holding in at lights etc,glad you got home safe and do ask to see clutch when out before buying a recon g/box.


----------



## carol (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks again for your support everyone. Much appreciated :heart::heart:


----------



## carol (Nov 13, 2016)

Just to let everyone know ... I had a new clutch and slave cylinder. Sounds like it was a lot of work. Total cost £676. £112 of that was VAT! :wave:


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 13, 2016)

carol said:


> Just to let everyone know ... I had a new clutch and slave cylinder. Sounds like it was a lot of work. Total cost £676. £112 of that was VAT! :wave:


. Ouch hopefully it will be easier to drive and one less thing to go wrong  Bazz


----------



## carol (Nov 13, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> . Ouch hopefully it will be easier to drive and one less thing to go wrong  Bazz



I'm not tempting fate Baz! I was thinking of getting a bigger van but the more is invested in a van makes it more of a worry to start again.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 13, 2016)

carol said:


> Just to let everyone know ... I had a new clutch and slave cylinder. Sounds like it was a lot of work. Total cost £676. £112 of that was VAT! :wave:


Doesn't sound a bad price, I was quoted £700 for one on mine.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> Just to let everyone know ... I had a new clutch and slave cylinder. Sounds like it was a lot of work. Total cost £676. £112 of that was VAT! :wave:





Sounds about right   :dance:


----------



## n brown (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> Just to let everyone know ... I had a new clutch and slave cylinder. Sounds like it was a lot of work. Total cost £676. £112 of that was VAT! :wave:


 sounds fair


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2016)

Carol, just out of curiosity what mileage has your van done ?


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Carol, just out of curiosity what mileage has your van done ?



A lot! It had 120,000 when I bought it 2 years ago. Think it's got 138.000 now. That sounds like a lot of driving! I'll check it..According to Stonedaddy, who was with me when I bought it, there was paperwork for a new clutch. Must be my driving!


----------



## Caz (Nov 14, 2016)

Glad you've got it back now Carol.

I doubt it's your driving. I never had to put a new clutch in any of my learner cars and most of them did nearly 100K before I changed them for a new one.


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

So nice to have it parked outside!


----------



## runnach (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> So nice to have it parked outside! &#55357;&#56842;



Be even nicer parked in a French vineyard :boat: one less thing to worry about next trip.

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2016)

Some syncro boxes will just about shift gear other will not,anyway its not good for them as it damages the syncro hubs though it will get you moving but not in built up places.
Rules,never drive with foot on pedal,never hold at lights with it down but always shift to n.,always let it right out and sharpish without a jump as it will damage engine mounts and drive train parts.
Make sure its ajusted with some free play & check it at six mth intervals also looking for leaks if hyd or frayed if cable clutch .
Many garages dont ajust clutch as its future work for them,been there had the t shirt & was told to do so by boss,one reason i went out on my own as i dont like dirty tricks.


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

I was amazed when the AA Guy got in and drove it. Then the guy drove it when it came off the recovery truck. Obviously a knack!


----------



## The laird (Nov 14, 2016)

Start off in gear carol nae bovver atall


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

The laird said:


> Start off in gear carol nae bovver atall



You mean before you turn the engine over? Couldn't get it into gear at all with engine running.


----------



## Wully (Nov 14, 2016)

carol said:


> You mean before you turn the engine over? Couldn't get it into gear at all with engine running.



I was gonna say did you open door and let clutch out. That's me gettin a slap next time lol.&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## carol (Nov 14, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> I was gonna say did you open door and let clutch out. That's me gettin a slap next time lol.��



Certainly is! :lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2016)

carol said:


> You mean before you turn the engine over? Couldn't get it into gear at all with engine running.



Correct in first brakes of turn key ,but only if on flat ground as to much strain if up steep hill.


----------

